

Linkedin reaches 200 Million Members. - brackin
http://blog.linkedin.com/2013/01/09/linkedin-200-million/

======
danvoell
Linkedin would probably be at a billion, if unlike FB and Twitter, there
wasn't the burdon of being an actual person.

